# Need help identifying a double tree



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I got a old double tree today it has to be a factory made one. The people did not know anything about it, other it was early 1900's. It has old paint that had to been done in a factory. It is orange color like a old co-op or cockshutt tractor. Any body have any ideas. Thank you


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Maybe Allis?.. Can you post a picture?


----------



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

No I can't post picture sorry


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check out old tractor website,post your findings/pics here.


----------

